# Is the cycle to work scheme ending?



## Brendan Burgess (20 Apr 2011)

I was told that the cycle to work scheme is ending at the end of April? 

I hadn't heard this before, but I presume it's not correct. 

It could be that the employer is no longer participating in it, but I think that is unlikely as the employer in question is the HSE. 

Brendan


----------



## LittleOldMe (20 Apr 2011)

It looks like it's your employer who is not participating anymore. The scheme is still active and there is no announcement, that I can find, that it will not continue to be active.


----------



## callybags (20 Apr 2011)

I would find it hard to believe any employer would deliberately opt out of the scheme, as there is no cost involved, and a saving to be made on employers PRSI ( not sure if HSE would pay employers PRSI )


----------



## Slim (20 Apr 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I was told that the cycle to work scheme is ending at the end of April?


 
You are correct. HSE website says:
*"Cycle to Work Scheme for HSE Corporate & former Shared Services Employees*

*Please note that the scheme is open to staff from 1st March, 2011 to 29th April, 2011 only *
(This is in order to facilitate the payments process and year end reconciliation of accounts)"

Ending for Corporate Staff only. Continues for ISA staff(i.e. Acute Hospitals and PCCCs).

Slim


----------



## thesimpsons (20 Apr 2011)

some companies open and close it a few times a year to facilitate their year end accounts or similiar.  I know of 2 companies who have done this.   Also I think the Dept of Ed closed it off for a period of time last year too.


----------



## Slim (20 Apr 2011)

thesimpsons said:


> some companies open and close it a few times a year to facilitate their year end accounts or similiar. I know of 2 companies who have done this. Also I think the Dept of Ed closed it off for a period of time last year too.


 
That makes sense. Further enquiries in the case of HSE disclosed that they process it twice a year, Spring and Autumn, in the Dublin Corporate Services and Former Shared services.

"Don't Panic Captain Mannering!"


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Apr 2011)

OK, that makes some sense, although I would have thought people would be thinking of buying new bikes more during the summer than the spring. 

Brendan


----------

